# AMR Stanislaus.



## Thegrtbambino (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh man here we go to beating that dead horse, BUT had my panel interview on Tuesday with amr in modesto. It's for an EMT position, and like the rest of the people on here I have been waiting for a spot for a long while. I have passed the skills and written so now I am waiting for a hopefully phone call, instead of that dreaded letter. During the interview I forgot to ask when they would get back to me so I called the HR on Wednesday and she told me that if I got the spot, I would know by about Monday. If I didn't get the spot, I would definitely know by the weekend. Is it just me or is that confusing? I am I safe to assume that no news is good news? About how long should it be before they call (I dying of the wait). Please, any feedback is welcome to calm these nerves of mine. 

PS: I feel the interview was very conversational and interactive. Really nice group of people and seemed to click fairly well.  Took about 45 minutes. 

Thanks interweb world.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2013)

HR is your best source of info so go with what they say. If you don't hear anything on monday then call HR on tuesday.


----------



## Thegrtbambino (Apr 27, 2013)

That's what I figured. The whole day thing is what confused me. The HR lady is so nice what she said didn't quite register. A call on Monday if yes. A letter by Saturday if no.


----------



## iftmedic (Apr 27, 2013)

I just got hired with AMR. It was a really quick process under a month. Only reason it took an extra two weeks was because I asked for it otherwise I would have been in orientation a lot sooner.


----------



## sage267 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey iftmedic how was the interview process for amr. What amr did u interview for I have an interview next week for riverside and Redlands division in Southern California and just wanted to c how the interviews are and what to prepare for.


----------



## iftmedic (Apr 27, 2013)

It was your standard interview questions in addition to info about yourself. The interviewer was very receptive and very pleasant. From the beginning I got a really good vibe. Company is really dialed in everyone has been very professional since I got there. I'm really impressed...


----------



## iftmedic (Apr 27, 2013)

By the way it was inland empire


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2013)

iftmedic said:


> It was your standard interview questions in addition to info about yourself. The interviewer was very receptive and very pleasant. From the beginning I got a really good vibe. Company is really dialed in everyone has been very professional since I got there. I'm really impressed...



Pretty much the same interview process for the divisions in San Bernardino and Riverside counties.


----------



## iftmedic (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah you'll be fine no trick questions. It was really cool...


----------



## Thegrtbambino (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea I actually took my test through Stockton then interviewed but they didn't hire too many people I guess. So I kind of knew the questions they were gonna come out with. Did anybody notice if the application status that is on the online performance website ever changed?  I noticed the Stockton one changed to decline afterwards but the modesto has not changed. I am just very anxious and antsy because I really want this one. Thanks for the FB guys.


----------



## TriednTrue (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah, Modesto's HR lady is super nice. If you haven't received your letter you should be ok. Hope it works out for you, Stanislaus is a fun county to work in. Good luck.


----------



## Thegrtbambino (Apr 27, 2013)

Ya she has dealt with me calling non stop sense February lol. She's awesome. Thanks for the feedback. I thought it went well its just that the whole calling back is taking a while. I just didn't know. Still no call today and no letter. Maybe next week.


----------



## Thegrtbambino (Apr 29, 2013)

Got that awesome phone call today!!! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 30, 2013)

iftmedic said:


> By the way it was inland empire



hm I wonder if you're in my orientation class. This is the last week including evoc. 26 people were hired and we have another orientation class lined up in 2 weeks. Its nuts!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 30, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> hm I wonder if you're in my orientation class. This is the last week including evoc. 26 people were hired and we have another orientation class lined up in 2 weeks. Its nuts!



Local fire departments have been hiring so that's the main reason for all the hiring


----------

